# Husband wants iPhone now possibly



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ayone with Verizon plan - about what does it run and is 2 G enough of a data plan with two people on it - and what plan do you use on Verizon - trying to come up with the best for the least of course lol ...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Data is $30 for 2GB.  I think I read that they started offering a 300mb plan for $20 recently though.

However, you cannot share data across phones (IIRC you have an iPhone already).  You and your husband can share voice minutes, but each iPhone has to have it's own data plan.  So you'd be adding $30 to the bill for that.  Text messaging isn't shared either, each phone would need it's own plan (unless they have some shared unlimited plan--I just have the $5 250 message limit plan on my line, and know it doesn't apply to the other two people on my family plan).

So I think you'd be looking at $10 more to add a line and share 750 minutes, $30 to add his 2gb data plan and then whatever cost for text messaging plan if you need that.  Plus the bump in taxes and fees from them being applied to those added costs.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks -- all my research has been on one phone - I looked and see there is a different plan that offers more voice minutes and unlimited texting (I think) and even though he is completely anti- texting right now I thought that could be good (after all up till recently (apparently) he was anti-smart phone) so we would have our own 2G data plan - Attached to the individual phone.....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, we have a Verizon family plan with 5 phones on it and it does include the shared minutes & unlimited texting for all of the phones. Unless they've changed it recently, you would have to have a separate data package for each phone. If you have a phone that is not a smart phone but want a data package on it, they have offered us a $10 package in the past. Not sure if that's still available or not.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I ordered my phone - he doesn't want an actual smartphone - it sounds like he wants the function of an iPod (calendar, a few games and not even music but some motivational tracks he has for shooting) but with a basic phone attached.  I don't know if there even is such a thing..


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, Verizon doesn't have very man "dumb phones" that are worth a crap these days.

My last phone was an LG Voyager and it could do music, games etc. without a data plan.  Not sure they still offer anything like it--though suppose you could find an old phone like that used somewhere...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, Verizon doesn't have very man "dumb phones" that are worth a crap these days.
> 
> My last phone was an LG Voyager and it could do music, games etc. without a data plan. Not sure they still offer anything like it--though suppose you could find an old phone like that used somewhere...


Ok you made me snort when I read that 

Thanks


----------

